# Glidescope Laryngoscopy



## Karen Powell (Oct 14, 2012)

Having trouble finding the correct code for this px that was done for a pt in the ER

" pt presents to the ED with a FB sensation in throat. After CAT scan of his neck with IV contrast 2 fbs were seeen in the pharynx.  

The doctor then states, I took a look at his throat with a Glidescope which basically gives me a televised look at his throat after I numb him up with some Hurricaine. I can still not see the fb that he feels and that is seen on the CAT scan of his neck."

What CPT code would I use ? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Karen Powell (Oct 14, 2012)

*Might have found the answer ??*

I found an article that states that Video Laryngoscope is a form of "indirect laryngoscope"

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/110880-overview#showall
Video Laryngoscopy and Fiberoptic Assisted Tracheal Intubation 
Author: Sunil P Verma, MD; Chief Editor: Zab Mosenifar, M

Overview
Video laryngoscopy is a form of indirect laryngoscopy in which the clinician does not directly view the larynx. Instead, visualization of the larynx is performed with a fiberoptic or digital laryngoscope inserted transnasally or transorally.[1] The images from video laryngoscopy can be displayed on a monitor for the clinician, patient, and others to view at the time of the procedure; it can also be recorded. Images are magnified when displayed on the monitor, allowing for detailed examination of the larynx. Video laryngoscopy is the premise of fiberoptic intubation

Video laryngoscopy is also used with rigid transoral laryngoscopy. Tools such as Airtraq laryngoscope (Prodol Meditec, Spain), GlideScope (Verathon, Bothell, Wash), and Pentax-AWS (Airway Scope; Pentax, Tokyo, Japan) are variations of a rigid laryngoscope with a digital camera that allows view of the larynx on a screen. A rigid laryngoscope accompanied by video laryngoscopy, such as the GlideScope, has been shown to improve the view of the larynx as compared to conventional laryngoscopy.[3, 4] 

Now I am going back and forth between Indirect or fiberoptic, but per this article the scope is rigid not flexible....


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 14, 2012)

It sounds like it may be 31579. That is a_ Video-Stroboscopy._


----------



## Karen Powell (Oct 15, 2012)

The ED doctor did not measure the vocal cord vibrations...

"Stroboscopy is a special method used to visualize vocal fold vibration. It uses a synchronized, flashing light passed through a flexible or rigid telescope. The flashes of light from the stroboscope are synchronized to the vocal fold vibration at a slightly slower speed, allowing the examiner to observe vocal fold vibration during sound production in what appears to be slow motion. "
*Stroboscopy 
Author: Paul C Bryson, MD; Chief Editor: Arlen D Meyers, MD, MBA*
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/866178-overview


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes you are correct Karen. That is what a Video-Strobe is. If that is not what was perfomed then I dont know what else you may code for a "televised" Scope : ( 

Sorry


----------

